

Can Twitter and other social network sites do more to head off the hackers? - js2
http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2010/09/22/the-buried-threats-in-that-tweet/twitters-upgrade-oops-we-forgot-something

======
tptacek
I think the reality is that XSS flaws are found on huge sites all the time,
but only on Twitter (and to a lesser extent Facebook) are they immediately
exploited to cause a scene. Now, that's Twitter's problem, not ours, but you
do have to factor it in to an analysis of "how Twitter could have missed
something like this". Everyone misses stuff like this. _Everyone_.

